# Wilcom choices



## Cmillican16 (Oct 24, 2017)

I am new to embroidery but not to Corel. I am looking at purchasing Wilcom software. There are so many choices is there a comparison sheet or can you tell me the differences in software options. 

Also, what about Hatch?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Wilcom is excellent. I have ES65 along with 3 training dvd's that came with my machines when I bought them years ago. Actually taught myself to digitize with the dvd's. A bit pricey yet definitely a good investment if you plan to really dig into digitizing.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

A good place to start is to ask what you need the software for. What type of business are you and what kind or designs or products do you sell?

Each level has a purpose and while Hatch is awesome software keep in mind that it is not professional digitizing software so lacks a lot of the productivity tools you would need if you want to pump out some serious designs.

e4 looks amazing but the choice really depends on your need as an embroiderer.


----------



## Cmillican16 (Oct 24, 2017)

brenden said:


> Hi,
> 
> A good place to start is to ask what you need the software for. What type of business are you and what kind or designs or products do you sell?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I plan to do a lot of applique, corporate logos, monogram and Greek lettering. I already do vinyl and design in Corel. Will need to be able to use those designs.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Cmillican16 said:


> Thanks. I plan to do a lot of applique, corporate logos, monogram and Greek lettering. I already do vinyl and design in Corel. Will need to be able to use those designs.


Hatch is home use... powerful in that it has some settings and tools found in the top tier e4 designing... but very much not optimized for business environment making it too slow to use effectively for commercial use.

e4 decorating (which previously was called decoStudio in e2 and e3) is a middle ground tool, good for "quick" work, useful for basic files. But more importantly has most of the business streamlining and tools that allow for quicker production. Expect to be outsourcing at least 35%+ of your complex files or more. It is most useful as a tool for quick solutions.
That said e3 decostudio and e4 decorating are leaps and bounds ahead of e2 decostudio which i have. The most recent versions actually give you most of the base tools... but still lacks some of the primary ones as well as the extra manual controls needed to get perfection grade files. 

e4 designing (which previously was called EmbroideryStudio in e3 and previous, now all versions besides hatch are refered to as EmbroideryStudio with a different level)
I have ES e3 with all but the 3 specialty add ons (sequin, chinelle, shiffili). 
It is the single best investment i have made. If you plan to do 100% of your own digitizing than you will need this software.... That said I tell this to everyone... 

An expert with a 20 year old version of wilcom can make 100x better file than a newbie with e4. Embroidery is way more manual than people think when getting a good result.


----------



## LightishRedd (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree with brenden and LTPEMB. Determine your needs and find out which software has the functionality to meet those needs.

I've been a machine operator for twelve years and editing/tweaking embroidery designs for the same shop for just as long. We have an old version of Wilcom, maybe from 2003... 2006? It's the professional version of Wilcom's software available at that time, but the latest versions are way more advanced.

Because I want to learn more and at some point digitize professionally, I bought Wilcom EmbroideryStudio e3 Designing on eBay. It was a good option for me because I was able to pay a much lower price for professional software.

For what you want to do, I'd say that Hatch probably isn't the right option. If you look at their website, you'll see testimonials at the bottom of the page, and they're all from "Hobby Embroiderers." It doesn't sound like you're doing this for a hobby.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

My journey with embroidery ditigitizing began 21 years ago with my then boss telling me to sit in front of a single head Melco Starlet (yes, the single needle black beast!) watching designs created by an awesome digitizer. What I learnt during those months (and it was months) running samples, watching that needle glide over the fabric was more than I could have learnt reading any books, blog or even watching videos - heck, there were not YouTube videos back then 

It taught me to appreciate the end result and how the machine works before I ever started trying to make it work myself.


----------



## Cmillican16 (Oct 24, 2017)

LightishRedd said:


> I agree with brenden and LTPEMB. Determine your needs and find out which software has the functionality to meet those needs.
> 
> I've been a machine operator for twelve years and editing/tweaking embroidery designs for the same shop for just as long. We have an old version of Wilcom, maybe from 2003... 2006? It's the professional version of Wilcom's software available at that time, but the latest versions are way more advanced.
> 
> ...


No I don't think Hatch will work, now that I have a good idea of what it can and can't do. The holidays are coming up. Is there normally a sale?


----------



## LightishRedd (Aug 5, 2013)

Cmillican16 said:


> No I don't think Hatch will work, now that I have a good idea of what it can and can't do. The holidays are coming up. Is there normally a sale?


Sorry I left you hanging! I work two jobs so sometimes these posts get missed.

I'm honestly not sure if Wilcom has sales on their software. I'm under the impression that you can get reduced pricing when buying embroidery machines, but otherwise I'm not sure what to tell you.

Maybe find out if Wilcom has an email newsletter or something like that. If they're technologically savvy, I'd think they'd use email to advertise their promotions.

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeKingsDesign (Mar 29, 2016)

I've been trying to find out the exact same things regarding Hatch vs their commercial level E4 series; specifically the designer software.

In doing some research, I received this email from a trusted source:


​"Hatch and and E4 are completely different programs. If you are just starting out and you are comfortable with Hatch, I would stick with that as you will be able to learn more about digitizing as time goes on. E4 is a complicated program - the biggest difference between the two would be that E4 has the ability to change everything - so if you are comfortable with high detail work in embroidery such as stitch length, small stitches, stitch width and some formulas to get precision work at an advanced commercial level. Most people get frustrated quickly if they start out with E4 - and as you have seen, there is not much E4 help out there. 

​I would also like to point out that there is hardly no education for the E4 commercial levels, and if you can manage to find some formal lessons, they are also very very expensive. 

​The big similarity between the two programs is that they are both using the same powerful stitch processor - so they both have the same stitch processing power, which is awesome. 

​Unless you are doing digitizing at a commercial level, i think you may benefit more from being comfy within Hatch, learning about digitizing and continue to do classes and keep learning as much as you can. You can always go to the commercial level when you feel its necessary, but Hatch will work well with any business, and will do what you need on a daily basis."

Hope this helps.


----------

